
The Shawshank Redemption - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shawshank_Redemption
======
ColinWright
While I recognise that the interests of people on HN cover more than just
programming, entrepreneurship, startups, and science, I'm struggling to see
how this meets the guidelines[0] of

    
    
        On-Topic: Anything that good hackers
                  would find interesting ...
                  anything that gratifies one's
                  intellectual curiosity. 
    

What am I missing? In what way does this gratify one's intellectual curiosity?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

